# Pantalla blanca en blackberry



## Onix (Jun 11, 2007)

La cosa estuvo asi, estamos trabajando con aplicaciones J2ME sobre una blackberry y cuando tratamos de instalar la aplicacion tardo demasiado. Le quitamos la pila porque no terminaba pero ya no funciono, no se si averio en SO o que paso. Alguien sabe como restaurar el SO de este telefono blackberry


----------



## tenyork (Ago 15, 2007)

hola bueno yo le carge un juego a m bb y ahora sale una pantalla que dice abort intruction reset y no se que hacer.hace como que va  a cargar y vuelve a aparecer la inscripcion.si puedes ayudarme te lo agradeceria


----------

